# Would like to introduce you to Amber



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Well its not a name I would have picked for her. Amber is a 2 to 3 yr old English Springer Spaniel that my friends family took in from down the street. She such a doll loves cuddles. Sadly she knows no commands. But her she is after my friend left the room she made her self comfy on the bed :lol:

I know the collar on her is a shock collar though :frown:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking dog, why does she need a shock collar? or did she come with it...Jill


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Amber is a lovely looking girl ,  but she does look very worried and scared .


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Nice looking dog, why does she need a shock collar? or did she come with it...Jill


No I think his parents bought it for her. Apparently they use it to shock her when she does something they dont want her to do. I was like why not teach her the command "Leave" or " No " But apparently its they why his parents are training the dog  I didnt want to drag on about but said it is the most stupied and laziest why to train a dog.

They also said she goes after the cats but when I saw her I think she just wanted to see what they were but it was the cats that were freaking out.

She is also incrediable submassive. She gave a bit of a growl when I first met her but when I called her over she came butt wiggling and rolled onto her back. She doesnt even know sit!

She is a beautifull dog though and has made me want a dog even more.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Amber is a lovely looking girl ,  but she does look very worried and scared .


Yeh she is. I did notice that it was kinda like she needed to be reassured. I tried teaching her paw for fun but I couldnt give her treats so just had to try it without. But everytime I tried she look to my friend as if for reassurance.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

:frown: :frown: :frown:

I have a rescue ESS that is submissive. When i first had him he submissively wee'd.......he hardly does it now.

An ESS can be a sensitive breed as it is, so using a shock collar is just wrong. It is on any breed.

But thats not for you personally its for anyone reading this thread that could possibly think its OK!

She is definately beautiful!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor thing she looks terrified. Definately explain that ess are very sensitive and shock collars are going to make them shut down overexaggarate a lot if you have to no dog should be trained with one of those things


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Poor thing she looks terrified. Definately explain that ess are very sensitive and shock collars are going to make them shut down overexaggarate a lot if you have to no dog should be trained with one of those things


I did say how bad they were to my friend, told him shell start relating the pain to things going on around her. Said they were bad and his parents were being lazy about training her.

The downside is I cant really say anything to the parents its a long story but basically they dislike me, they wont understand what I mean and will probably ban me from the house...again.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Could he not ask to train the dog? How come the parents have to


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Could he not ask to train the dog? How come the parents have to


He is only going to be there for a short period of time as he is back from school. The parents want to train her their way I guess. Im gonna see if maybe later this week we could take her for a walk and Ill just keep my eye out for her.

I have talked to them in the past about cats (I have cats they have cats you'd think we could get some common ground) One of their cats is soooo fat she just barely gets through the cat flap but in doing so she scraps all the fur off her back so shes bald. But then they say Im crazy for buying my guys toys, cat trees, water fountain and have them on really good food.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah those sorts of people always fun to interact with. Is there not a chance of you being able to explain politely that this is what will happen again be over dramatic if necessary to the parents


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Ah those sorts of people always fun to interact with. Is there not a chance of you being able to explain politely that this is what will happen again be over dramatic if necessary to the parents


I can give it a go, maybe see if he could mention it too. Just dont want to push it and be banned from the house.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

using pos-R?

teach her to put toys in a basket, to PIROUETTE to the left + SPIN to the right (2 diff names for the diff directions; both spins), 
or anything else U can think of - _Go Wild!... and Freeze!... _ is a terrific game, too.

hit the SEARCH box + look for games - many of them are quick to teach, and a lot of fun; 
they will help her recover some joy, poor girl. she *DOES* look very stressed, and withdrawn.

happy training, hun - 
--- terry


----------

